# Sky3DS (blue button) and PS vita games



## hoho (Aug 26, 2015)

*Sky3DS:* Sold my N3DS console recently so I cannot use my Sky3DS anymore and I can let it go for a nice price. Feel free to contact me if you're interested. Ships from the Netherlands. Shipping fee for the buyer.
*PS Vita games:* Also selling a PS Vita voucher which entitles you to download 5 games on PSN. Please note that a German account is required (mine is Dutch, hence I cannot use the code). Code will be emailed. The five games are:


Worms Revolution Extreme
Ratchet & Clank
Jak and Daxter
Lemmings Touch
LocoRoco

Any takers?


----------



## Wazier (Aug 26, 2015)

I have send you a pm


----------



## hoho (Aug 28, 2015)

Still for sale! Willing to ship internationally.

Can provide images if requested to ease buyer's worries (e.g. ask me to take a picture of the Sky3DS cart with a drawing of a dinosaur or whatever).


----------



## Reikz (Sep 19, 2015)

Hoi hoho , is die uitverkocht? voor hoeveel zou hem laten gaan?


----------



## harveybeaks (Sep 23, 2015)

i would buy the sky3ds blue button for 60eur incl. shipping to germany. pm me if you are interest please.


----------

